# superviser [supervisor] sau overseer



## coriinutza13

Bună. Care este termenul potrivit in engleză pentru cel care supravegheaza in timpul unui examen (ca se nu se copieze etc.) Mulţumesc


----------



## jazyk

Aş zice că este supervisor: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=supervisor+not+cheating+test&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=94f5bc3d92523f1a


----------



## Trisia

Și eu tot supervisor aș fi zis, deși n-aș fi băgat mâna-n foc. Mulțumesc lui Jazyk că a căutat. 

[Deși verbul e cu "e" (to supervise), substantivul e cu "o" (cum l-a scris Jazyk).]


----------



## nishabda

Salut, eu propun "invigilator".  Nu am auzit folosindu-se supervisor cu acest înţeles. Chit că ar mai fi un termen, care-mi scapă acum...


----------



## nishabda

Proctor

http://www.wordreference.com/definition/proctor


----------



## jazyk

Poate asta este interesant: http://separatedbyacommonlanguage.blogspot.com/search?q=proctor


----------



## farscape

O problemă interesantă pentru un traducător: AE sau BE? Proctor e termenul nimerit în BE, teaching assistant în AE.


----------



## coriinutza13

Multumesc farscape


----------

